# Keeping spring mix fresh longer



## wpk (Sep 16, 2010)

I only have one russian tortoise, and since I try to vary her diet a good bit, by the time I'm a third to halfway through a bag of spring mix it's starting to look pretty nasty-ish. I've been storing it just in the packaging bag in the vegetable crisper drawer in my fridge. Are there any tricks to maybe making it last a bit longer? I doubt it freezes well, but maybe if I put it in a bowl that's not covered so it doesn't get slimy as fast? Anyone have any tips or tricks?


----------



## Missy (Sep 16, 2010)

Green bags, they are great.


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 16, 2010)

I was just wondering the same thing. I had been scheduled to work full days all week, so I bought some spring mix. Figuring that I wouldn't have time to go "shopping" in the yard. Now I find that I have a lot of it! I'll look for the green bags.


----------



## chairman (Sep 16, 2010)

You can also try placing some paper towel in the container with the spring mix. I find that my spring mix lasts a couple days longer if I have something in there to suck up the excess moisture.


----------



## Isa (Sep 16, 2010)

What I do is wash it, put it in the spinner salad, and I put it in a ziploc bag with paper towels.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is the deal: They need to be very hydrated, dry on the surface, and stored in a cool, humid place with little contact to wetness.

You can do this a lot of different ways:

1. Remove the parts you do not plan on feeding (thick stems for little ones, etc.). Soak in cold water at least 15 minutes, using enough water that any soil and sand can fall away. A bit of vinegar helps brighten colors and remove crud.

2. For most of the processes, dry them off- pat with a towel, spin (salad spinner or a mesh bag swung around fast for a while, etc.) Sprinkle with calcium or vitamins if you are using any. For my Red-foots, I add in some chopped hay for fiber at this point.

3. Store- roll lightly in paper towels and put in a big Zip-lock, OR store in basically a colander in a larger covered bowl (like the salad spinner unit), or a perforated box or whatever.

Instead of drying them, you can also just roll them in a dry bath towel, or put them in a dry bag made out of some cheap kitchen towels. After a bit, the bag or towel will get damp- it has to stay lightly damp until you are done.

Or, like I do, and make a salad with the stuff you do not feed to the torts in time.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't promote those green bags enough, I left a bag of them inside my fridge once for 3 or 4 weeks, and they were still good to go, I love those green bags.


----------



## wpk (Sep 16, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I can't promote those green bags enough, I left a bag of them inside my fridge once for 3 or 4 weeks, and they were still good to go, I love those green bags.




What are green bags? I'm guessing they're different than the ones the stores provide you with to put your produce in? (those are often green colored but don't seem to keep things any fresher)


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2010)

I bought those debbie meyer green bags off of ebay, best money I ever spent. IMHO


----------



## terryo (Sep 16, 2010)

I flatten it out on paper towels....I use half the roll. Then I roll it up and put it in a green bag...I use a few. It really lasts very long like that, because it's dry and not touching any of the leaves, just the paper towel. I do this with the grape leaves I pick and the dandelion leaves and escarole too.


----------



## OurZoo (Sep 16, 2010)

CarolinaPetSupply carries a "Salad Sac" made of green terry cloth - works great!
I'm thinking I need a 2nd one, but (Sh!) I'm going to make my own.

Sandy


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 16, 2010)

Green bags didn't work for me (even following the keep the stuff dry instructions). I wash and spin the greens dry and place in plastic containers with paper towels, replacing the paper towels every 1-2 days to keep them dry. Also, I try to buy from stores which have fresher produce (if you can find out what days they get deliveries that is even better), reach into the back for the fresh stuff, and check the dates. If a store has two brands, check which has a better date, and if they have different mixes, rotate the brands over time. 

We eat spring mix nightly so we go through it fast, but of course I like it to taste nice and fresh, and I can buy more at a time if I can keep it good (and not have to run out just for greens). We can make it through a 1 lb tub most of the time before it goes bad and that saves money too (even if I throw out some). Some stores near me sell spring mix in bulk in the produce section so you can buy less and pay per the pound--not sure if they have that where you live (even some stores have salad bars with spring mix). The price per pound may be that if you buy the bag and throw some out, you still come out ahead. It just depends.

If you shop around you may find if you just visit another brand of store you save 1/3 to 1/2 on the price, so you don't feel as bad throwing it out lol. I will make trips to Trader Joes just for spring mix (its not a deviation from my route, so I don't waste significant gas) to get spring mix for $2 vs. $3-4 a bag. I like their brand better too because it usually has very little spinach and chard (sometimes none), and lots of variety. Its usually fresher there than the supermarkets too. Only Costco beats Trader Joes for spring mix freshness, but that is out of my way so I only make it there when we're picking up a list of stuff. There isn't anything wrong with feeding spring mix plus only one other green a week, rotating through the greens, as that provides variety over time. If you are buying several heads of greens a week on top of the spring mix, that is probably over kill and of course you'd be having to throw out a lot. If you want to keep it in the bag it comes in, at least stick some paper towels in there with it. Others think that keeping it wet is the way to go (like the grocery stores do), but I think that is more to bring the life back to limp lettuce, not actually give it a longer life. The stores spraying the produce actually shortens their life by making them soggy. It sucks.


----------

